# Audi R8 V10 Spyder



## TheoGraphics (Jan 7, 2014)

Recent set with one of my dream cars, the Audi R8. You can see the full set on *my blog* if you'd like!


1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11


----------



## midgeman (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice, especially 1, 2 & 7. Number 7 looks like it could be in an Audi brochure.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 7, 2014)

I like them. The only nitpick I have is the reflection of the modifier in his glasses in #9. Nice car !


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2014)

Great work as always!


----------



## krbimaging (Jan 8, 2014)

Would you care to explain how you achived the ground motion effect in Photo 11? Great work!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 8, 2014)

Great shots, curious what camera and lens you are using..


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice shots.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice, but I'm not a fan of the fog the car is always surrounded by -- but never obscured by. Yeah, it's a thing. Just not one that I like much.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 8, 2014)

Some nice shots. 7 made me go "wow".  I really liked the one with his arm on the steering wheel, too.


----------



## jesse101 (Jan 12, 2014)

Inspirational...I.need to shoot a tricked out M3 in Vegas in a month or so, should be fun considering. Nice set well done!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Jan 15, 2014)

krbimaging said:


> Would you care to explain how you achived the ground motion effect in Photo 11? Great work!



That would all be in post using a special motion program. 



vipgraphx said:


> Great shots, curious what camera and lens you are using..



These were shot with a Nikon D800 and a combination of the 85mm 1.4D and the 35mm 1.4G (both Nikon)



amolitor said:


> Nice, but I'm not a fan of the fog the car is always surrounded by -- but never obscured by. Yeah, it's a thing. Just not one that I like much.



Thanks for your CC!



jesse101 said:


> Inspirational...I.need to shoot a tricked out M3 in Vegas in a month or so, should be fun considering. Nice set well done!



Sounds like it's gonna be an awesome set! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

terrific set, yellow brake calipers really attract attention.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

I leased an A6 T for 4 years and that was the best car I've ever driven, like a magic carpet, a fast magic carpet.
I can't imagine what driving this coupe with the V10 must be like.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 15, 2014)

Good set Theo only things really poppin out to me is the fog on #2 just looks a bit out of place/faked,  3 just looks like a standard side of the road shot. doesn't stand up to the rest of your set. Really like 4,5,6 all good. how are you like using the virtual rig software? pretty pricy


----------



## Roba (Jan 17, 2014)

I like no.5, with the Audi cuff links


----------



## krbimaging (Jan 22, 2014)

TheoGraphics said:


> krbimaging said:
> 
> 
> > Would you care to explain how you achived the ground motion effect in Photo 11? Great work!
> ...



Would you care to share the name of the Program you used to achive this technique? I am presently learning PS CS6. But I am guessing you might have used something else.


----------

